# propre à rien



## jartesm

¿Cómo traduciríais "espèce de propre a rien" al castellano, dentro de una exclamación dirigida a un niño? Gracias.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Jartesm:

On pourrait le rendre par: ¡será gamberro!

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## josepbadalona

He leído en una historieta a propósito de dos niños* : "par de inútiles" ; quizás puedas adaptarlo...
*los leoncitos de Leo Verdura


----------



## yserien

No vales para nada.
No sirves para nada.
Inútil podría servir.


----------



## jartesm

Gracias a todos.
Finalmente, en el contexto de reprimenda a un niño, lo he traducido como ¡Calamidad!


----------



## Vicenticoazul

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​
Hola a todos

En "le grand Meaulnes" Alain-Fournier utiliza la expresión "propres-à-rien" para hablar de unos muchachos que se escapan de una tienda que creían vacia. la frase dice así: "J'entends une voix de femme qui nous traite de propres-à-rien!"....Cómo puede traducirse esa expresión??? Gracias.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenas noches Vicenticoazul y bienvenido.

*** Gracias, Athos, he unido los hilos.
Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## ungatomalo

Holgazán, inútil


----------



## jprr

Hola :
Textualmente "*un propre-à-rien*" es un *inútil*, pero en el contexto creo que también hay la idea que esos chicos van por el mal camino...


----------



## Pinairun

Du Trésor:


> _Fam. _Individu, homme, femme ou enfant, qui ne fait rien de bon dans la vie, par incapacité ou par paresse. Synon. _fainéant(e), bon(ne) à rien_ (v. _bon_1 I A 1 b). _Vous avez vu ma soeur? C'est une propre à rien. Je la bats beaucoup, elle ne veut rien faire_ (COLETTE, _Music-hall_, 1913, p.198). _Dès que j'ai vu ce petit drôle trop blond, j'ai compris qu'il ne serait pas un travailleur; j'ai tout de suite flairé le propre à rien_ (MAURIAC, _Destins_, 1928, p.28).
> [Empl. sous forme d'injure] _Propre-à-rien! (...) gronda le garde avec le mépris haineux du paysan pour l'homme qui ne peut plus travailler_ (A. DAUDET, _Pte paroisse_, 1895, p.224).


 
¿¡Vagos maleantes!?


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Otra: ¡Sinvergüenzas!

No es lo que propiamente traduciría "propre-à-rien", pero no se trata siempre de traducir tal cual, sino de pararse a pensar: ¿en ese caso, qué gritaría yo?

Trataría de "panda de inútiles" a unos que no saben tomar decisiones, o hacer un trabajo.

No creo que mi reflejo sería él de tratar a los muchachos de "vagos maleantes". Tiene que sonar natural el grito.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Avoenchanteur

Bonsoir, buenas noches,
inútil, gandul segun el contexto, gamberro me parece demasiado fuerte acaso me equivoque, opine


----------



## Avoenchanteur

Lo siento Gévy pero me parece que hay muchos sinverguenzas que no son des "propres à rien" y lo contrario -


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Para mí, el equivalente de *propres-à-rien* es *inútiles. *

En cuanto a lo que le gritarías a una banda de chicos que sorprenderías en tu trastienda bebiendo tus licores y comiendo tus galletas, estoy de acuerdo que no sería _inútiles_. Como tampoco sería _propres-à-rien_ .


----------



## Vicenticoazul

Gracias a todos por sus aportes...logré aclarar la duda.


----------



## Mhel

¿Qué tal "bueno para nada"? Es una expresión común.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Mhel said:


> ¿Qué tal "bueno para nada"? Es una expresión común.


 

Es lo que iba a decir, 3 años y medio después de abierta la pregunta.
Nunca es tarde.

Al menos en México es común:

Eres un bueno para nada.

Saludos.


----------



## tinblack

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
No abras un hilo nuevo cuando ya existe uno sobre el mismo tema
​ 
Buenas tardes:
Me gustaría saber el significado de "propres à rien"
Un comisario de policía, está echándoles la bronca a los inspectores que tiene a su cargo; estos, han dejado secuestrar a un testigo que estaba en la habitación de un hotel, vigilado por ellos.
Toda la frase dice:
-Une corde!... Ils l'ont chloroformé puis emporté par ici et l'hôtel était bourré de policiers... qui n'ont rien vu, rien entendu!!! incapables, propres à rien!...
Pertenece a un álbum de la B.D. titulado "LE GRANDE MENACE", de Jacques Martin, editorial CASTERMAN.
Gracias.


----------



## Aire_Azul

Buenas noches Tinblack, buenas noches a todos.

Aquí, "propres à rien" equivale màs o menos a "bons à rien".
En este enlace, puedes encontrar algo que te interesará.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=465512

Un saludo.

Josiane


----------



## Ming Dang Go

Hola,

En mi tierra a esos los llamaríamos: "par de *mindangos*" 

Saludos.


----------

